# trucks



## hoytarcherygal

ford f150


----------



## kegan

Can't find my pictures of it. I drive a '87 Dodge Dakota.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

in 2 years i will be driving a 2000 chevy silverado


----------



## huntingfishing

2000 dodge dakota


----------



## hoytarcherygal

Here is a pic from when we first got it. It doesnt have the rack on the top of it anymore


----------



## 09Admiral

2009 GMC sierra


----------



## hoytarcherygal

thats sweet! i like mine, makes me learn how to drive a stick shift lol


09Admiral said:


> 2009 GMC sierra
> View attachment 1003202


----------



## Schpankme




----------



## nitroteam

My 95 powerstroke obs.










My 88 cherokee play toy.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Schpankme said:


> View attachment 1003211
> View attachment 1003204


you would need a crane to hoist the deer into that truck!


----------



## muzzyman1212

09Admiral said:


> 2009 GMC sierra
> View attachment 1003202


Lucky! Is that yours or your dads? Either way really nice truck!


----------



## Rory/MO

I drive an '01 Ford Explorer Sport Trac.


----------



## hoytarcherygal

Nice guys!


----------



## hunter14

dads, but hopefully mine soon lol. So I can finally get a gf 










what she looks like in the winter time


----------



## outdoorsman3

hunter14 said:


> dads, but hopefully mine soon lol. So I can finally get a gf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what she looks like in the winter time


that'll get em  just take em out on that snowmobile


----------



## apke95

Dodge 2500 v8 tow package soon to have dual pipes and maybe a cold air intake


----------



## hoytarcherygal

hahaha that should do it lol


outdoorsman3 said:


> that'll get em  just take em out on that snowmobile


----------



## hoytarcherygal

im game! hahaha jk


hunter14 said:


> dads, but hopefully mine soon lol. So I can finally get a gf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what she looks like in the winter time


----------



## archerykid13

I have an old Volkswagen Diesel that gets 38 miles to the gallon that I bought from my dad. And I'm saving up to buy a new F150. 

Jake


----------



## mathewsguy2013

mathewslx9 said:


> lets see some of your trucks out there i will get pics i got a 2006 ford f150 4 dors 5.4


i have the same truck lol


----------



## need-a-bow

I drive my dads 91' Chevy Silverado. Good enough for driving around, just needs a new interior


----------



## bow hunter11

ford f-150


----------



## Aaron Groce

I drove a 1993 f150 flairside and loved that truck. dad and i built it from the frame up. untill i wrecked it last friday  and they are calling it totled. now i went and bought a hunter green with a tan runner stripe 1994 f150. and i am dropping my 325hp 302 into that truck and rebuilding the AOD-E transmission. It currently has double 3in pipes that come out right in front of the tire, on both sides. it has 33" AT tires, a 4 inch front lift and a 2 in the back to make it ride lvl (suspention lift). also has a crome brushguard with 2 spot lights


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

outdoorsman3 said:


> that'll get em  just take em out on that snowmobile


yeah take em out on the snowmobile, then they can freeze their T!TS off. that will make them love u for sure


----------



## Ignition kid

man u guys have way too much money. I am starting to look for a truck. I am either going to get an '88 to '96 chevy silverado 4x4 extended cab or an '81 to '87 chevy 4x4 single cab short bed or long bed truck, either a scottsdale, or a silverado whichever I can get a good buy on and something that is somewhat of a project truck. as long as it's a chevy and is 4 wheel drive I'm pretty happy also in good condition.


----------



## Tn10point

2008 Silverado


----------



## need-a-bow

Ignition kid said:


> man u guys have way too much money. I am starting to look for a truck. I am either going to get an '88 to '96 chevy silverado 4x4 extended cab or an '81 to '87 chevy 4x4 single cab short bed or long bed truck, either a scottsdale, or a silverado whichever I can get a good buy on and something that is somewhat of a project truck. as long as it's a chevy and is 4 wheel drive I'm pretty happy also in good condition.


That sound good. Im also thinking of getting a similar truck unless I can find a good S-10 ZR-5


----------



## isaacdahl

Heck! You guys have everything! Brand new bows with the best accessories, along with you're own trucks?! lol

My parents just tell me that I have to save my money for college and all that crap. Probably won't have my own car for a while.

We just bought a new minivan yesterday and although I have to admit it is pretty fancy and all, I would rather have a truck (any day). I tried to convince Mom of getting a truck, but she didn't like the idea as much as Dad and I did.:sad:

Here's a pic (just one from the internet...don't have any pics of our's on this computer) of the car (pretty much the same, but with a black bumper) I usually drive...


----------



## DannyZack

*just got her last month!*


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ignition kid said:


> man u guys have way too much money. I am starting to look for a truck. I am either going to get an '88 to '96 chevy silverado 4x4 extended cab or an '81 to '87 chevy 4x4 single cab short bed or long bed truck, either a scottsdale, or a silverado whichever I can get a good buy on and something that is somewhat of a project truck. as long as it's a chevy and is 4 wheel drive I'm pretty happy also in good condition.


I am thinking the same thing I already have a jeep cherokee as a project though but I want a 90+ king cab chevy or gmc z71! I will have one in a couple years whenever I get a job!


----------



## tylerolsen12

here is mine


----------



## hoodedmonk

The Chev! 84 silverado 4x4


----------



## hoodedmonk

hoodedmonk said:


> The Chev! 84 silverado 4x4


Truck is real clean it has a 4inch lift 33x12.50 BFG's 350 motoer with Edlebrock 4 barrel carb Eddlebrock intake headers, cam, and little internal work:wink: I want to put some Maxis Bighorns on it but these darn Bfg's wont ware out!


----------



## elkoholik

F-250 Chipped V-10, 8" Fab-tech lift, 37.5" Nitto's, etc..


----------



## Ignition kid

need-a-bow said:


> That sound good. Im also thinking of getting a similar truck unless I can find a good S-10 ZR-5


ya to me the s-10's seem too small. I am most likely going to ge a 90's model Chevrolet extended cab instead of an 80's model single cab since when my dad and I go hunting anywhere if we take his work truck which is a single cab, it is a hassle to get our bows and camo and what not in the front seat with us so I am definitely going to look for an extended cab unless I can find a nice 80's model Blazer which those imo are really nice and are almost the same as the trucks they had at the same time.


----------



## Ignition kid

hoodedmonk said:


> Truck is real clean it has a 4inch lift 33x12.50 BFG's 350 motoer with Edlebrock 4 barrel carb Eddlebrock intake headers, cam, and little internal work:wink: I want to put some Maxis Bighorns on it but these darn Bfg's wont ware out!


man what a nice truck, I'm almost jealous, actually probably am lol!


----------



## jmr450

this is my 95 chevy 6.5 turbo diesel


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

88' Hilux


----------



## need-a-bow

That Hilux is awesome.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

just got my temps yesterday, and this is a pic of me driving my dad's '04 Dodge Cummins 3500


----------



## Ignition kid

ya I got my permit a month ago and I have been driving my dad's '03 ford f-350 crew cab dually, his has the 6 liter power stroke turbo diesel in it. And for it being 8 years old it has only 130,000 miles on it. that and when he's not home I am driving my mom's little scion tc.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

my dad's has a little over a hundred thousand on it, it came from down in GA... no rust whatsoever. then i drive my mom's 09 chevy impala... drivings easier than i thought it be...


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> 88' Hilux


Ryan, when did you get that beast?


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

/Users/nowakowski/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Feb 24, 2011_11/IMG_0124.JPG


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

opps that didn't work


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

Dylan, it's my dad's friends truck but we might buy it but we don't have a shortage of 90's toyota pickups we only got 6....hahha but heres a picture of my current 92' Toyota pickup 2wd 5 speed (black) and also a picture of a 92' Red 4x4, a picture of 31" tires that are goin on my summer truck which is a 95' toyota pickup 4x4 regular cab, 5 speed, 2 inch lift, and also a picture of a piece of crap Ford Ranger 99' that we regretfully took for free.....


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

whys the ranger a piece of crap?


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> whys the ranger a piece of crap?


It's a Ford...... plus within the first week we got it we had to put in an O2 sensor, starter/alternator, body work was done on it, and the trans. was rebuilt a couple of weeks after we got it too. How we "acquired" it was my uncle's 98' explorer's tranny went out so he was going to have it rebuilt (for the third time) but he said piss on it and bought a new truck and sold it to my Dad for real cheap so now we had a exploder on our hands. So, we found this guy on craigslist that was looking to sell his Ford Ranger and it had lower miles 96,000 and he wanted a car that he could carry some passengers because he was having a baby. So, we straight up traded him the exploder for the Ranger and now we have this Ranger. and within the first month we spent over $1500 on the thing. having a Ford is a disaster. So that's the P.O.S. Ford that's pictured......


----------



## hoytarcherygal

Nice


Liv2Hunt8 said:


> 88' Hilux


----------



## ltlacorn

Here is my 99 Jeep cherokee


----------



## arhoythunter

right now imm wanten a 2000 dodge ram black with camo linien


----------



## shortrod




----------



## bishjr

I have a 2005 Chevy 1500 Vortex, but dont have any pictures.


----------



## Ignition kid

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> my dad's has a little over a hundred thousand on it, it came from down in GA... no rust whatsoever. then i drive my mom's 09 chevy impala... drivings easier than i thought it be...


 ya for me too, I thought it would be much harder, the one thing I had some problems with at first was changing lanes and watching my mirrors before changing lanes but now I got the hang of it, although when I drive my dad's dually I get nervous and really on edge because he is almost always on my case when I'm driving his dually.
Now my dad's work truck is a '95 Ford f-350 flatbed 2 whell drive dually that has the 7.3 diesel in it and is about to turn over 350,000 miles and still pulls 14,000+ pounds of my dad's equpiment a few days a week and has tons of tools in the side tool boxes too.


----------



## Ignition kid

Oh, I seen a couple nice 90's model chevy silverado's the extended cab which is what I want, I seen 2 really nice ones for sale Saturday and sometime this week I am going to look at one of them, hopefully they are somewhere in my price range and in good shape overall to where I wont spend a fortune on repairs and what not.


----------



## isaacdahl

I'll be 16 in a couple of weeks but because of other things getting in the way I haven't been able to take drivers ed yet (so I won't beable to get my license for a couple of months). I have to wait until this summer to take it:sad:.

It kind of stinks because some of my friends who are younger will already have their license before I do. lol


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

isaacdahl said:


> I'll be 16 in a couple of weeks but because of other things getting in the way I haven't been able to take drivers ed yet (so I won't beable to get my license for a couple of months). I have to wait until this summer to take it:sad:.
> 
> It kind of stinks because some of my friends who are younger will already have their license before I do. lol


who says you need a license? :smile:


----------



## camo25

heres mine guys...


































here it is with new mirrors....


----------



## CaseyU

Here's my to 94 wrangler. detroit rear, arb front, it goes anywhere i want it to


----------



## hoytarcherygal

hahah nice casey


----------



## DEAD 10

CaseyU said:


> Here's my to 94 wrangler. detroit rear, arb front, it goes anywhere i want it to


lol i beg to differ lol


----------



## Ignition kid

well now hopefully my first truck is going to be a 1986 GMC Sierra single cab short bed, a guy has one that he doesn't drive anymore except on his property and it isn't on the side of the road for sale but he knows my dad really well from highschool and he is letting me buy it from him for $3,000 so now I have been doing everythinjg I can to earn money. It is in excellent conditon it only needs new tires, the top of the dash is cracked, and the seat covers are kinds junk and there is one tiny spot on the truck just in front of the door handle that has a little rust but that can easily be touched up, but other than that the paint, body, frame, and engine are in 100% condition and it has a 350 small block chevy in it. I can't wait and it sounds REALLY good, meaning the exhaist system that he put on it too!


----------



## corpralbarn

1995 GMC Jimmy 4X4


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ignition kid said:


> well now hopefully my first truck is going to be a 1986 GMC Sierra single cab short bed, a guy has one that he doesn't drive anymore except on his property and it isn't on the side of the road for sale but he knows my dad really well from highschool and he is letting me buy it from him for $3,000 so now I have been doing everythinjg I can to earn money. It is in excellent conditon it only needs new tires, the top of the dash is cracked, and the seat covers are kinds junk and there is one tiny spot on the truck just in front of the door handle that has a little rust but that can easily be touched up, but other than that the paint, body, frame, and engine are in 100% condition and it has a 350 small block chevy in it. I can't wait and it sounds REALLY good, meaning the exhaist system that he put on it too!


Them 350 small block chevys are good motors my grandpa had a 87' chevy with 270,000miles and still could of went more. It was gonna be my truck but someone pulled out in front of my dad in it and he was going 70 on the highway and it totaled the truck. Talk about make someone a believer my dad walked away from it but the lady that ran the stop sign and pulled out infront of him was in icu for 3 months. There was 15 deaths at the intercetion in 6 months.


----------



## muzzyman1212

muzzyman1212 said:


> Them 350 small block chevys are good motors my grandpa had a 87' chevy with 270,000miles and still could of went more. It was gonna be my truck but someone pulled out in front of my dad in it and he was going 70 on the highway and it totaled the truck. Talk about make someone a believer my dad walked away from it but the lady that ran the stop sign and pulled out infront of him was in icu for 3 months. There was 15 deaths at the intercetion in 6 months.


OH I forgot to say she lived.


----------



## recla

lol how many of these vehicles are non mommy/daddy bought?


----------



## muzzyman1212

recla said:


> lol how many of these vehicles are non mommy/daddy bought?


Yeah haha 95% of them I bet, I know mines not.


----------



## recla

mine either. for damn sure aint the prettiest in the lot but its nice to say its YOURS


----------



## Ignition kid

muzzyman1212 said:


> Them 350 small block chevys are good motors my grandpa had a 87' chevy with 270,000miles and still could of went more. It was gonna be my truck but someone pulled out in front of my dad in it and he was going 70 on the highway and it totaled the truck. Talk about make someone a believer my dad walked away from it but the lady that ran the stop sign and pulled out infront of him was in icu for 3 months. There was 15 deaths at the intercetion in 6 months.


ya, wow that's was a miracle he lived, and her as well!

Ya my dad used to own those older chevy's for a long time, then he wanted a diesel so he went to ford mainly because chevy went to the independent front in the 4x4's and dad likes the solid front ends in a 4x4, but he had an 86 chevy scottsdale and that truck that I am buying the guy bought it a year after my dad got his since that guy likes my dad's so much and it even had the same exhaust system on it. But I need $1,500 to get the truck since my parents are paying for half of the truck but then I will have to buy new tires for it and a new top piece of the dash and just a couple of touch up spots on the paint job which that won't cost barely anything since it barele needs touched up like maybe 2 spots the size of a quarter and that's it, but ya I really like it and I've only seen pictures of it but I just wish that $1,500 would get here quicker, right now I got about $500 so we are a third of the way there lol!


----------



## Ignition kid

*pics*

here is my soon to be 1986 GMC Sierra w/350 small block!


----------



## isaacdahl

Nice!

I like the looks of those older trucks!


----------



## Mathewsju

ltlacorn said:


> Here is my 99 Jeep cherokee


Sweet jeep man. Mine's a 99 too but i gotta say i love the camo on yours alot better than my paint job

Mines turning into my project car over the summer/when i have money. thing will be a beast!
4" lift on 31s/33s
350 bored over with turbo
new carb and custom exhaust
swap tranny for a 2 stage manual
new differential
and possibly more lol

i will basically have a brand new vehicle that can haul and looks like a tank when im done with it!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

josh josh josh, your turning into a speed racer... you baffle me. thats a big project!


----------



## Ignition kid

ya that's one of the reasons I want it so bad, and my dad knows almost everything about those older chevy's so hopefully I will also get to know everything about them. Just need about $1,200 more and it's mine!


isaacdahl said:


> Nice!
> 
> I like the looks of those older trucks!


----------



## Mathewsju

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> josh josh josh, your turning into a speed racer... you baffle me. thats a big project!


haha whatever. and so what? it will keep my accupied for quite a while


----------



## ltlacorn

Mathewsju said:


> Sweet jeep man. Mine's a 99 too but i gotta say i love the camo on yours alot better than my paint job
> 
> Mines turning into my project car over the summer/when i have money. thing will be a beast!
> 4" lift on 31s/33s
> 350 bored over with turbo
> new carb and custom exhaust
> swap tranny for a 2 stage manual
> new differential
> and possibly more lol
> 
> i will basically have a brand new vehicle that can haul and looks like a tank when im done with it!


I just put a 3.5" lift this fall and 31s with new wheels. I am putting in new motor mount brackets this weekend do to bolts breaking twice on me in the past 4 months. I'd like to do some engine work but that will have to wait till next winter. Good luck with your project


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ignition kid said:


> here is my soon to be 1986 GMC Sierra w/350 small block!


Nice man looks like its in great condition, even has nice tires on it.


----------



## Ignition kid

muzzyman1212 said:


> Nice man looks like its in great condition, even has nice tires on it.


ya but the tires are dry rotted. I went and looked at it in person today and it is in very good condition! almost no rust at all and what rust there is can be removed without special work and there are a few spots on the paint job where the paint is chipped off but other than that it just needs some paint touch up, new tires, top piece of the dash, some sort of seat covers since the seat apolstery is ugly like a purple and blue and that's about it and the main expense will be the tires and after that I can be driving it all I want and for money I am washing/detailing vehicles for smal businesses and family and friends and peeling copper wire for a guy since copper is at nearly $4 a pound and he guves us half the money he gets for it for me stripping the coating off of the wire since he does electric work and takes the old wire when he replaces it and next week I have a guy that wants all his work trucks washed and will probably want it done on a regular basis so now I can't wait to get it!


----------



## outdoorsman3

my dad just bought a 2008 chevy Z71 silverado 1500  thats the truck that i learn to drive in


----------



## hollywood88

im 22 but still young lol. this is my little playtoy today out checkin trotlines


----------



## tooktakdrvr

Big black on black Dodge. Don't know how to PST photos. Pm me if you can give pointers


----------



## camo25

You talkin about me man? 

Alright first you need to start a photobucket account and then upload the photos on your computer to photobucket. Then when you get all of them uploaded then you can just scroll over the pic and four different links will pop up. you want to copy the IMG code and then just paste it to your reply box here.


----------



## bhill12

here is mine and no its not mommy/daddy bought i know its dirty also


























and now


----------



## NEhunter22

ya i have a 1994 2 wheel drive 4 cylinder silver and red chevy s-10 with 30,000 miles on it. That my parents bought me just because they said i cant have a full size pickup because there big on insurance.


----------



## muzzyman1212

bhill12 said:


> here is mine and no its not mommy/daddy bought i know its dirty also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now


You must have a sweet job to pay for that!


----------



## Ignition kid

muzzyman1212 said:


> You must have a sweet job to pay for that!


that's what I was thinking!


----------



## killerloop

mathewslx9 said:


> lets see some of your trucks out there i will get pics i got a 2006 ford f150 4 dors 5.4


pete


----------



## Questie

hunter14 said:


> dads, but hopefully mine soon lol. So I can finally get a gf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what she looks like in the winter time


*waits patiently*


----------



## muzzyman1212

CaseyU said:


> Here's my to 94 wrangler. detroit rear, arb front, it goes anywhere i want it to


Its looks nice! Just curious how much lift do you have on it.


----------



## T Mims 3

I have a 2003 Ford F-250 King Ranch. With a 4" lift and 35"s


----------



## camofreak

Got another little ranger about 2wks ago, pretty fun little thing, goes almost anywhere, going to do a longtravel 4wd to it, or sas it, not sure yet.

These pics are actually from yesterday:


----------



## hoodedmonk

hoodedmonk said:


> The Chev! 84 silverado 4x4


truck is gone! bought a cherokee will post pics later.


----------



## JFoutdoors

My 2011 F250 6.7 Powerstroke. H&S tuned, 4in straight pipe, recon smoked cab lights and mirror lights, tractor supply toolbox, and has a back rack now. still working on the lift and wheels/tires. Not daddys truck either.


----------



## chasin feathers

Hey y'all, just got her today, 2003 Ford Ranger and yes, there is a bow on the front .


----------



## dsal

09 Gmc Sierra, hopeing to ad a small lift in the future.


----------



## Birdymon

!995 Jeep Wrangler


----------



## threetoe

This is my Hunting truck.
It's SUPER Clean.

1967 Ford F-250 Ranger Camper Special
450 HP 460 CID FE Motor
Engle cam
Hooker headers
Holly 780 Dual Inlet Single Pumper carb
Heads are HIGHLY modified for "Green" junk fuel.
4 Row HP Radiator
Pertronics Ignition
A/C
P/S
P/B
Dana 60 Limited Slip
Built C-6 with Towing package


----------



## MOHALucan

Here's my truck

2002 Dodge 2500, 5.9 Cummins, 5 speed, 4wd, 3.54 rears, 240k miles. Bone stock for now, but will be tuning it soon


----------



## Aaron Groce

JFoutdoors said:


> My 2011 F250 6.7 Powerstroke. H&S tuned, 4in straight pipe, recon smoked cab lights and mirror lights, tractor supply toolbox, and has a back rack now. still working on the lift and wheels/tires. Not daddys truck either.


damn how u afford a a $40K truck


----------



## outdoorsman3

Aaron Groce said:


> damn how u afford a a $40K truck


going out on a limb, but noticing he is on pretty good looking land, with cattle and most likely lots of farm land, daddies loaded, but JFoutdoors does quite abit of farm work and can afford monthly payments although im pretty sure his dad probably helps him out a bit. well, depending on how old he is since I dont know him!

lol I am in sociology and like to take educated guesses.


----------

